# Shortia uniflora grandiflora



## Hakone (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## biothanasis (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice...! Is this yours or you tokk the photo of a plant in the wild?


----------



## Hakone (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## etex (Mar 24, 2011)

Very nice! Thanks for showing us!


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 24, 2011)

I should try those plants one day!


----------



## toddybear (Mar 24, 2011)

I've always wanted one of these!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 24, 2011)

Interesting flower and plant.


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 25, 2011)

Quite beautiful!


----------

